# faster is better



## jarrodski (Aug 13, 2009)

i noticed something over the last few rides.  That its harder for me to climb technical hills in granny gears than it is in say,,, 11th gear.  anyone else notice this?   

i find the rythem of getting over roots and rocks and around trees is easier with more speed, even though its a lot tougher on the legs and lungs...

for instance, in penwood and nepaug there are a few sections that wehn climbing in an easy gear, the front end gets light, and dances around, making it hard to negotiate... if i lean forward, the rear wheel slips... if i get meat head and hammer at the hill in 11th or 12th, i can carry the momentum to get over the obstical and avoid getting off my line or letting the rear slip.  and i run holy rollers on my hard tail.  

ive noticed that now that i can climb and pedal without feeling like vomiting, that im smoother on my down hills and my rides are more enjoyable than ever.  even better, is being able to make the decision to stay out on the trail longer and not worrying about killing myself to make it happen. i give my discovery of climbing hills in tougher gears credit for this.  i feel like i burn less energy trying to stay on the damn trail and use it for going fast as i can down hills.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 13, 2009)

Yep... found this out about a couple months into last season.  I ride basically the most technical place ever and completely ditched my granny ring.  Now as long as my lungs and legs feel good I never go below the 3rd ring in the back.  So 32 teeth up front and 28 out back I think.  :???:


----------



## Greg (Aug 13, 2009)

Speed is better in most instances. Glad you're discovering the joy of techy climbing. The fun in riding for me is not always just on the DH. Now that I'm on a slightly longer travel bike, I feel more confident carrying more speed into techy climbs. I flew into a section last week where the only line that gives a good approach to the final scramble happens to be the roughest. I'm learning to let the suspension do the work more and more.

I rarely use the small ring anymore. It's usually only on the tail end of long grueling, but less technical climbs. On techy scrambles, it's always middle ring. I also don't feel compelled to stay seated all the time anymore. I think that's a strictly XC mindset. On the rocky steeper stuff, I'll stand and mash, but yeah, it's tricky to find the balance point where you keep the front from wandering while maintaining traction to the rear. The higher gearing does help though.


----------



## jarrodski (Aug 13, 2009)

Greg said:


> Speed is better in most instances. Glad you're discovering the joy of techy climbing. The fun in riding for me is not always just on the DH. Now that I'm on a slightly longer travel bike, I feel more confident carrying more speed into techy climbs. I flew into a section last week where the only line that gives a good approach to the final scramble happens to be the roughest. I'm learning to let the suspension do the work more and more.
> 
> I rarely use the small ring anymore. It's usually only on the tail end of long grueling, but less technical climbs. On techy scrambles, it's always middle ring. I also don't feel compelled to stay seated all the time anymore. I think that's a strictly XC mindset. On the rocky steeper stuff, I'll stand and mash, but yeah, it's tricky to find the balance point where you keep the front from wandering while maintaining traction to the rear. The higher gearing does help though.



joy of techy climbing may be a bit over stated... its still a means to an end  haha. 

but it sucks less, that's for sure.  

how'd that nepaug ride work out for you the other day?


----------



## Greg (Aug 13, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> how'd that nepaug ride work out for you the other day?



It was good. Made it to the look-out and started to run out of light so we had to fire road it back. Nepaug is an ass-kicker though. I always forget how consistently gnarly even just he XC stuff is there, nevermind the stuntry which I don't hit.


----------



## jarrodski (Aug 13, 2009)

Greg said:


> It was good. Made it to the look-out and started to run out of light so we had to fire road it back. Nepaug is an ass-kicker though. I always forget how consistently gnarly even just he XC stuff is there, nevermind the stuntry which I don't hit.



there's a few killer sections in there for sure... its nice when you grease them through... like the blue trail on the way up top... when that goes great the rest of the ride is just super fun.  sometimes though you can't get the ups. 
the thing i like most about nepaug is that the climbing is all done right off the bat... from there its much more like gental rollers than work.  as far as the techy trail riding, once you know the lines, its pretty smooth.  i've been on a hard tail with no rear brake for about a month now, and its been enjoyable... (its there, but its a hayes 9... don;t get me started) 

i can't wait to get back on the squishy bike though.  that bike has only one ring up front.  it'll be interesting to direct compare hard tail vs squish now that i don't use the granny gear ever.  my bet goes towards me sucking wind again  haha.  

pennwood at 4 or nepaug at 430 today... waiting on some feedback from buddies.


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 13, 2009)

faster is better for sure - climbs and otherwise. i use the granny gear for alot of climbs, especially long ones where i need some recovery spinning between tougher sections. i was out with my 11 yo son last week and couldn't say enough times to "speed up" to roll through and over the more technical sections. It was much harder  for me to navigate them as well at the slower pace - good practice for track stands and pseudo trials-ish kinda riding. he got a good laugh when i lost it and couldn't unclip fast enough...also harder at slow speed - domph!


----------



## madman (Aug 14, 2009)

Only time I use the granny gear is for recovery after a climb. After a long climb I shift down and ride slow till I can breath again. I seem to recover faster this way rather then stopping to catch my breath.


----------



## Marc (Aug 14, 2009)

I ride everything in the dog.  Even straight up cliffs.  I'm pretty nasty though.


----------



## JD (Aug 18, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> i noticed something over the last few rides.  That its harder for me to climb technical hills in granny gears than it is in say,,, 11th gear.  anyone else notice this?
> 
> i find the rythem of getting over roots and rocks and around trees is easier with more speed, even though its a lot tougher on the legs and lungs...
> 
> ...



Run bigger gears ans shift less.  My advice to all beginner trail riders (first coupla seasons in)  Less torque in big gears means less chance of spinning out.  You sound like a future single speeder.


----------



## jarrodski (Aug 18, 2009)

JD said:


> Run bigger gears ans shift less.  My advice to all beginner trail riders (first coupla seasons in)  Less torque in big gears means less chance of spinning out.  You sound like a future single speeder.



thought about it... but i like to go fast too.


----------

